# importer fichiers .dbx sur Mail



## geldy (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour ! 

j'ai un petit souci pour importer mes mails sur un mac. 

J'ai a peu près fait tous les forums et je n'arrive pas a trouver la solution qui pourtant parait simple d'après les messages ! 

Voici mon problème : 

Je suis passé de PC à MAC ya quelques jours et j'ai voulu importer mes contacts, fichiers, dossiers... que j'avais sur Outlook vers le logiciel Mail de Mac. 

J'ai donc enregistré ces fichiers qui ont été sauvegardé au format ".dbx". 

J'ai ensuite transféré mon dossier "outlook" (contenant mes fichiers ".dbx") sur le mac. 

Dans Mail de Mac, quand je souhaite importer des données, ils me propose de choisir différents formats de fichiers dont ".mbox" mais pas les ".dbx". 

Hors mes fichiers sont en ".dbx". 

La réponse souvent donnée sur les forums est qu'il faut convertir les fichiers ".dbx" en ".mbox" grâce au programme "dbxconv". 

Mais bizarrement je n'arrive pas a trouver ce programme !! 

Une bonne âme pourrait elle m'aider car je ne m'en sors plus ? 

J'ai l'impression d'avoir la solution au bout du doigt sans pour autant la toucher !! 

En tout cas merci par avance 

Cordialement, 

Geldy.


----------



## boninmi (28 Janvier 2010)

Tu tapes dbxconv dans ton navigateur et tu as des dizaines de liens. L'original semble être ici:

http://freenet-homepage.de/ukrebs/english/dbxconv.html

C'est un programme DOS PC, pas un utilitaire Mac. 

Il serait peut-être plus habile d'aller voir la page du support Apple qui explique les transferts de fichiers PC -> Mac, notamment pour la messagerie.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2010)

le seul truc un peu embetant est le carnet d'adresse
pour les messages la solution la plus simple - et vraiment simple- est 

1-de configurer un imap dans outlook et dans mail

2- basculer  les messages sur l'imap dans outlook
3- y a pas de 3
les messages seront aussi vus du mac

Apres c'est un choix perso d'avoir ( ou pas) une copie en dur dans le mac


----------



## geldy (29 Janvier 2010)

arf... le ficher du lien est un .exe et n'est pas utilisable avec mon mac.

je vais rechercher ailleurs si il existe pour mac puisque apparemment j'ai vraiment mal cherché la dernière fois ! :rose:

une fois, les fichiers convertis. 

je n'ai qu'a cliquer sur "fichier" --> "importer des boites au lettre" --> "au format mbox" c'est bien ca ?

je selectionne les fichiers et ca importe ?

je vais aussi jeter un coup d'oeil sur le support mac... c'est en effet plus intelligent !

merci pour vos réponses en tout cas !!


----------



## Aliboron (29 Janvier 2010)

geldy a dit:


> arf... le ficher du lien est un .exe et n'est pas utilisable avec mon mac.


DbxConv est un outil qui fonctionne sous DOS, donc sur un PC, ce que Boninmi a clairement précisé, pourtant. C'est une bonne méthode pour convertir tes archives en MBOX (l'utilisation de Thunderbird sous Windows en est une autre, moins stressante pour le néophyte). L'utilisation de l'IMAP indiquée par Pascalformac est encore plus simple. 

Reste que toutes les solutions (toutes) impliquent d'utiliser Windows pour avoir accès à tes archives .dbx. Tu ne pourras pas y couper, quitte à faire appel à un ami (en quel cas, la mise en oeuvre d'un compte IMAP peut se révéler plus complexe que la conversion via DbxConv).

Au passage, précisons que les fichiers .dbx sont des archives d'Outlook *Express* et pas d'Outlook (qui utilise le format .pst) comme tu l'indiques par erreur (ce qui n'a pas une importance déterminante ici, toutes les solutions proposées correspondant bien au problème posé).


----------



## geldy (31 Janvier 2010)

bon j'ai bien saisie les recommandations !

Alors j'ai transferé mon dossier comprenant tous mes fichiers .dbx sur un PC.

Je viens de telecharger dbxconv sur le pc, j'ai extrait le zip... et maintenant ?! lol :rose:

si j'ai bien compris, dbxconv fonctionne sur MSDOS mais comment faire ?

les explication sont en anglais et je ne suis pas suffisamment bon pour comprendre les explications !

je vais tenter de trouver un tuto en francais mais si une bonne ame voudrait bien m'aider... 


Merci en tout cas pour tous vos conseils


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

Traduction (rapide) du point 2 :

_*2. Utilisation*

La méthode la plus simple pour convertir les fichiers .dbx consiste à les copier dans un répertoire contenant également DbxConv.exe. N'essayez pas de convertir des dossiers qui auraient un nom en .dbx, ça ne marcherait pas (mais c'est sans danger).

Ensuite, ouvrez un ligne de commande ("Démarrer" > "Exécuter...") et tapez la commande *DbxConv *.dbx*. Touts les fichiers .dbx seront convertis en archives .mbx. Il est recommandé de conserver les fichiers .dbx originaux, au moins jusqu'à la vérification du bon fonctionnement des MBOX avec les autres logiciels.

Note pour les utilisateurs d'Entourage :
Pour l'import dans Entourage, il faudra impérativement modifier l'extension en ".mbox"_

Pour le reste, s'il te manque des détails, il vaudra probablement mieux te tourner vers des utilisateurs de PC, par ici on n'est pas toujours des rois du MS-DOS...


----------



## pascalformac (31 Janvier 2010)

ou faire sans
la bascule en imap marche très bien


----------



## geldy (31 Janvier 2010)

Aliboron a dit:


> Traduction (rapide) du point 2 :
> 
> _*2. Utilisation*
> 
> ...


_


Euh...je vais paraitre vraiment stupide mais c'est quoi un repertoire contenant dbxconv.exe

C'est un dossier ou je met le programme dvxconv.exe avec les fichiers .dbx ?

Ensuite, quand je taperai la commande sous msdos, ou les fichiers vont t'ils etre convertis ?


Je suis vraiment nul je sais 

Je sais ce que c'est un fichier et un dossier mais un repertoire... _


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

geldy a dit:


> C'est un dossier ou je met le programme dvxconv.exe avec les fichiers .dbx ?


Exact, chez Windows les dossiers s'appellent répertoires.




geldy a dit:


> Ensuite, quand je taperai la commande sous msdos, ou les fichiers vont t'ils etre convertis ?


Dans le même répertoire (on est toujours sur le PC). Mais comme déjà dit, pour les détails, vois plutôt chez les Windowsiens, nous autres on fait ce qu'on peut. Et on peut peu...




geldy a dit:


> Je suis vraiment nul je sais


Oui, mais nul n'est parfait...


----------



## geldy (31 Janvier 2010)

merci pour les reponses et le petit jeu de mot bien tourné !

en faite je n'étais pas si nul puisque j'avais raison pour le dossier/repertoire.

Evidemment ca ne marche toujours pas donc je vais imager tout ca parceque franchement je sais plus quoi faire !!!

1 - j'ai un dossier nommé "OUTLOOK" qui contient TOUS mes fichiers .dbx (ce fichier se trouve sur le bureau.

2 - j'ai téléchargé dbxconv que j'ai dézippé (il y a le .exe, et 2 notes readme et license)

3 - j'ai transféré le .exe dans le dossier "OUTLOOK" dont voici l'image :






4 - Ensuite je suis allé sur MSDOS (démarrer -> executer)

5 - J'ai tapé *DbxConv *.dbx*  (en respectant les majuscules, l'espace avant l'etoile...)

6 - Voici le message que je reçois : 







Peut etre qu'il faut que je précise dans la commande ou se trouve les fichiers a convertir en marquant l'emplacement du fichier OUTLOOK (C://.../OUTLOOK) ?

J'ai peut être fait une erreur ? 

En tout cas je m'en sors plus !!! 


:sick:


----------



## Aliboron (31 Janvier 2010)

geldy a dit:


> Peut etre qu'il faut que je précise dans la commande ou se trouve les fichiers a convertir en marquant l'emplacement du fichier OUTLOOK (C://.../OUTLOOK) ?


Oui, c'est possible. Mais, comme déjà dit, c'est du DOS/Windows, c'est chez eux qu'il te faut chercher de l'aide...

Et en double-cliquant sur le fichier DbxConv.exe, tu as essayé ?


----------



## geldy (31 Janvier 2010)

evidemment ! je suis nul mais quand meme !


----------

